# Xbox live gaming



## HarryRobinson (21 Oct 2012)

Anyone up for some afternoon mess about online? Add me if your not already added, Just4ROFLZ.


----------



## Mark Evans (21 Oct 2012)

My son's probably online. He's mad for it....


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (24 Dec 2012)

Anyone ?


----------



## linkinruss (25 Dec 2012)

I'll add ya... Playing FIFA at the moment.


----------



## jack-rythm (25 Dec 2012)

What's your sign in name nath?

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (25 Dec 2012)

I TRiiPz I

Capital i's either end w/ a space. Ref Fifa, i smashed the disc up, so now i cant play


----------



## andyh (28 Dec 2012)

hey anybody ever wants a game......add me

nomadfire

Play lots of BF3 and Halo

Andyh


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (20 Feb 2013)

Anyone play much CoD Black ops II ?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (20 Feb 2013)

Jack? Whats your tag?


----------



## jack-rythm (20 Feb 2013)

think im jackrythm mate ill double check... fifa 13 is calling me from the lounge, i can here her.. ill check and get back too you geez


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (20 Feb 2013)

Ha i NEED to re- purchase fifa 13.

Problem is, one o these days, im gonna break a wrist.


----------



## jack-rythm (20 Feb 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Problem is, one o these days, im gonna break a wrist.


hahaha its probably best you dont get fifa 13... wouldnt want to embarrass you...


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (20 Feb 2013)

jack-rythm said:


> hahaha its probably best you dont get fifa 13... wouldnt want to embarrass you...



Yeah, saves me forking out for another 42" tv


----------



## Danny (20 Feb 2013)

Sold two copies of bo2, worst game I have ever played. MW3 addict though, on the ps3 most nights playing with my clan


----------



## jojouk (26 Feb 2013)

Anyone on Fifa 13?


----------



## Palm Tree (26 Feb 2013)

Danny said:


> Sold two copies of bo2, worst game I have ever played. MW3 addict though, on the ps3 most nights playing with my clan


Good to know there some people on PS3, cant stand XBOX 
Infected mode is so much fun on MW3 
I'm playing dead rising 2 recently though


----------

